# tajima software setting



## CHCH (Dec 16, 2009)

I just got a new tajima TFMX-C1501 to replace the old machine. I still use the old tajima DG/ML by pulse v 11.1.9. instead of using serial cable for connecting the new machine goes on network by internet cable.

It is working fine but I need to delate the design for Design Queue Manager's Spooler before sending 2nd job.

Does anyone know how to set the machine or softy ware to delate the design automatically from the spooler after receiving by embroidery machine.

Thanks


----------



## DKgrafix (Aug 13, 2008)

CHCH said:


> I just got a new tajima TFMX-C1501 to replace the old machine. I still use the old tajima DG/ML by pulse v 11.1.9. instead of using serial cable for connecting the new machine goes on network by internet cable.
> 
> It is working fine but I need to delate the design for Design Queue Manager's Spooler before sending 2nd job.
> 
> ...


Call Pulse. They will help you.

They never had issue with returning my call and helping me with my Design Spooler.


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

I worked for Pulse microsystems for 7 years prior them shutting down the support departed as Hirsch International took over the American Calls, they currently do not have anyone at Pulse to field phone calls, If you live in the states contact Hirsch International

Frank Prokator
Embroidery Network


----------

